

China in Space, Stolen Packets and Curiosity about Curiosity. - frite
http://4nim4lf4rm.wordpress.com/

======
loceng
You have to wonder if it's China or businesses in China looking to make
profits perpetuating these acts - perhaps with government support and/or
knowledge? Regardless, knowing any and all breaches would rally the
development community to problem solve these issues, crowdsourcing them, as
opposed to perhaps only private profit-driven experts from stepping forward.

